# Drivers seat cover



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where to buy drivers and passengers seat covers?

Our MH uses the Iveco seats but the material is a sort of grey suede and is starting so gather one or two sweat mmarks so before it gets any worse I thought I'd see if I could get two single seat covers.

Any ideas?


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

hi marc williams, turtle covers, email [email protected]
www.stores.ebay.co.uk/turtle-covers they make custom fit protective commercial seat covers

regards steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

1 large bath towel will do the job . . and a lot cheaper than those on e-bay, warmer in winter & cool in the heat + easily washed !


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> 1 large bath towel will do the job . . and a lot cheaper than those on e-bay, warmer in winter & cool in the heat + easily washed !


You're not wrong there Vic. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Argos Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm watching this closely too.

Currently we have cab seat covers cobbled together from one large and one small towel for each seat. I'm beginning to hate them though they do do the job and are- as said- cool in summer and warm in winter and easy to wash.

In our last vans I bought stretch seat covers from a Carrefour hypermarket but I can't find any that even look half decent with the colour scheme of this van. I've investigated several firms but they don't seem to make anything that will look reasonable when the seats are part of the sitting area.

I've seen continental vans with loose cotton covers that don't look homemade but I've not seen them in any accessory store in Europe.

There is a niche market here....

G


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I use cheap fleece blankets from Ikea. Not the prettiest by far, but they've saved the covers on more than one occasion. I simply wash them once I get home. They're sacrificial, so if they ever get proper dirty I'll bin them.

D.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sure all our MH accessory outlets are missing out on an opportunity here. There aren't that many different types - Fiat, Renault, MBenz, Iveco and Ford would cover 90% of the market. Surely I can't be the only one. 

I will explore the fleece idea Dave - at least fleece blankets wouldn't look too much out of place if they were tied in somehow

Pete


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought beach mattresses, the slightly padded, cotton things that roll out. I unpick the strap and fasten it around the headrest, it holds the whole thing in place. I used one originally in the car as we were reprimanded for putting full covers on the volvo seat as they stop the airbags working. I bought them from Intermarche, but I am sure they are available in the UK.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The outdoor shows normally have a stand with seat covers. Mind you it's a case of one size fits all although I must say the ones we bought last year at Shepton Mallet fitted our Mk6 Transit and subsequently our current Boxer. Maybe not a perfect fit, but acceptable. 

We also bought some armrest covers to match but they don't fit at all well!

I seem to remember that a pair of seat covers were around 20 pounds and the armrest covers a couple of pounds extra.

Roly


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Keeping with the thread on upholstery cab seats , how do you take the arms off for recovering?, i tried to undo the bolt on our Ducato seats but think the nut inside was turning round as well. Any suggetions?.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone going somewhere like Morocco, or Turkey would find someone to make them up cheaply I expect. 

I have heard there are locals at Agadir who will recover seats, but no doubt in other places too.

Helen


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a pair of real sheep fleeces. They just about cover a cab seat each.

They are very comfortable, warm in winter and cool in summer.

OH stitched some webbing straps to them and velcro tabs to fasten them at the back of the chairs.

Cost for the skins was £30 for the pair at one of the shows.

They've been on for two years now and have been dry cleaned once and are still looking and feeling like new.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi,ihave looked at some on ebay from vancovers.They look very nice and they will cover the arms.Our front seats get used alot so im looking for some to.lin.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Have found the following site which looks useful:

http://www.housseauto.com/produits.html

Helen


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I tried em all with no luck but then found out that the seats weren't standard Iveco in any event. As a temporary measure I'm using a pair of Lafuma toweling covers with a bungee cord around the bottom to keep them in place - works a treat. Now need to discover who actually makes covers to fit.

Wrote off to this firm Motorhome reupholsterers (got it from another N+B owner) but not heard back yet


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I did find a firm who do loose covers for motorhome cab seats but decided they were more than I am prepared to pay so am sticking with the towelling ones.

See:

http://www.cbscc.co.uk/

Prices and specs here:

http://www.cbscc.co.uk/pdf-files/Motor_Caravan.pdf

G


----------

